# SNES Emulators



## Sour_Deeze (Nov 17, 2011)

Heya all, I have the latest version of the CM, and I am wanting to play some of my old school SNES games but all the emulators I've tried I can't get to work. Has any of you guys gotten any of them to run? Not sure why i can't get em to run, but it's driving me nuts.

Thanks,


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

I had a free one on the webOS side from PreWare, with all kinds of games, but I havent really looked much on the Android side.


----------



## kiltin (Sep 20, 2011)

Sour_Deeze said:


> Heya all, I have the latest version of the CM, and I am wanting to play some of my old school SNES games but all the emulators I've tried I can't get to work. Has any of you guys gotten any of them to run? Not sure why i can't get em to run, but it's driving me nuts.
> 
> Thanks,


Im using SuperGNES Lite ver 1.2.16 and playing games with my PS3 Controller using the Sixaxis Controller app. I have not done anything special I just downloaded and installed them and they have worked fine for me.


----------



## Eion (Dec 13, 2011)

I use these on my Droid X, seem to work fine for the Touchpad.
https://slideme.org/user/3168/applications/3168


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Eion said:


> I use these on my Droid X, seem to work fine for the Touchpad.
> https://slideme.org/...plications/3168


yeah all those work great for me including n64oid.


----------



## xadidas4lifex (Nov 8, 2011)

kiltin said:


> Im using SuperGNES Lite ver 1.2.16 and playing games with my PS3 Controller using the Sixaxis Controller app. I have not done anything special I just downloaded and installed them and they have worked fine for me.


So your saying the ps3 controller works perfectly fine?









Hit up www.matrimonyclothing.com for some icy gear!!! use code: CC0891 for a 10% discount. Get with it.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

You should Google "Robert Broglia". I'm a fan of all his emus. Best thing I like about them are the well amade touchscreen buttons. He charges money for all of them except for his snes9x emu port. You can find the. Apk of it on his blog...
You can sync wiimotes with it, and also use sixaxis


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Eion said:


> I use these on my Droid X, seem to work fine for the Touchpad.
> https://slideme.org/...plications/3168


Props to this guy. Those emus all work much better than the ones on Android Market. And are free!


----------



## kiltin (Sep 20, 2011)

xadidas4lifex said:


> So your saying the ps3 controller works perfectly fine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep works great have not had any issues with it yet.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Discussion of Emulators cool; discussion of ROMs not cool.

RootzWiki is not a warez site. ROMs are warez. We have zero tolerance for warez & pirated software. 

Thread closed.


----------

